
Fairchild Symbol Computer - BerislavLopac
https://fermatslibrary.com/s/fairchild-symbol-computer
======
drallison
A tradition at the iconic Asilomar Microcomputer Workshop (46th edition
cancelled due to the COVID-19 pandemic) was that Symbol was mentioned at least
once during every Workshop. Mazor and others from the Symbol team were
attendees in the good old days. While Symbol was not a commercial success, it
was the motivation for much innovation including the DIP (Dual Inline
Package).

